# my fish died



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

all of my cardinal tetras are dead and my neon tetra is pretty much a zombie now


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

the algea eater's perfectly fine, though


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

you should probably put the water back into the tank then. Sorry, that was kind of mean. What are your water parameters?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm sorry...  Do you know what could have caused it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

ich


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you didn't treat the Ick as soon as you noticed symptoms, then that's why your fish died. It's super important to treat illness in fish as soon as you figure out what illness they have - fish are pretty sensitive creatures.

As for your pleco, as I said in my other response to your other ick thread, I hope you are using an ick medication that is specifically safe for scaleless fish and invertebrates. If not, your pleco is at a big risk for dying. (And so are any shrimp or snails if you have them.)

Make sure the Ick parasite is clear from your tank before getting more fish. Make sure you add them slowly, and only get more fish IF you are prepared to treat them for any illnesses they may get AS SOON as you notice they are sick. (It's always helpful to have some meds at home just in case - some aquarium salt, and ick med that's safe for scaleless fish and invert's (it's also good for normal fish), a fungus med, a bacteria medication and a parasite medication. There is even medicated food for fish.) You can get small bottles/pkgs of these meds instead of large ones, as fish rarely get sick if well taken care of, so you shouldn't need to use them often. Getting small bottles/pkgs also saves money because meds can get pricey.

Quarantining new fish can also prevent illnesses from getting into your tank. Be sure to rinse any new plants really well too before putting them in the tank. Making sure you keep up with water changes and tank maintenance will also help the fish from getting sick.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

my neon tetra died on the same day of this thread post  I MISS YOU NEON!!!!!!!


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

i treated the ick ASAP as i could.


----------

